# Did anyone get a spouse visa done at UKBA Kingston (Jamaica) recently?



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

Can you tell me how long the whole process take please?


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi. I am doing a fiancé visa in ja. And it looks like it's taking the full 12 weeks. I am on week 11 now. Pay for priority if u can. Makes is so much quicker. 
Good luck.


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

I did not pay for priority service. I sent my application 3 weeks ago. I didn't know they take that long.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes unfortunately it does. I never used to. My friend only took 4 weeks. But I know settlement visa is slow.


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

Was that a long time ago when your friend visa was processed within 4 weeks?


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Has anyone else experienced long delays with UKBA Jamaica?*

Can I hear how long your process took please?


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Start of the year.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

I am on week 11 now for fiancé visa.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

How long have you been waiting


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been waiting 4 weeks.


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

I am waiting on a spouse visa from Ja and have been waiting 7 weeks so far


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Did u apply from ja or uk??? It took 12 weeks for me. But mine was a fiancé visa. But it seems like they are all taking 12 weeks at least.


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

We applied in Kingston Jaw really hoping it doesn't take the full 12 weeks as we will miss Xmas :-( you must of been so pleased when you received it


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Jamaica seem to wait till the 59th day before they process settlement applications!! We waited 60 working days exactly (12 weeks)


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Jamaica seem to wait till the 59th day before they process settlement applications!! We waited 60 working days exactly (12 weeks)


Gosh so when the website says 60 to process they mean 60 working days! Not just 60 days


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes that's the way it is unfortunately. But it was worth the wait. My fiancé been here 4 days. He is soooooo cold. But loving it here. And there is nothing better than him being here.


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

redalazade said:


> Yes that's the way it is unfortunately. But it was worth the wait. My fiancé been here 4 days. He is soooooo cold. But loving it here. And there is nothing better than him being here.



Oh it's so wonderful to hear from someone who's been successful. Gives us all hope, wishing u botha wonderful wedding day and i can rerecommend thermal vests for the cold x


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Ja used to be notorious for refusals. Although the rules are tougher now everyone is clear on what they need to provide for finance and how it's calculated.


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

They have got to be joking _ I just got an email from Kingston ukba- it was a satisfaction survey about our recent application. My heart stopped because I thought it was the decision email. That's very cruel of them, no I'm not satisfied because I haven't had a decision and they have increased my stress levels by making me think it was the decision email


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh dear! I got that email today too, but it was in reference to my husband's application for a visitor's visa last May! However, I could only give good comments because it came through very quickly, as did one of my friend's. Hope when we put in for a spouse visa, I can respond as positively!


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

Now I'm wondering if a decision has been made and they haven't emailed me


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Cherrieguy,
You are right it did get my stress levels up high as well because it gave me a instant headache. I am wondering the same thing about my application because why would they send me an email without processing the visa? We would just have to wait and see what happens this week. Fingers and toes crossed. Take care.


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

Kay21 said:


> Hi Cherrieguy,
> You are right it did get my stress levels up high as well because it gave me a instant headache. I am wondering the same thing about my application because why would they send me an email without processing the visa? We would just have to wait and see what happens this week. Fingers and toes crossed. Take care.


I have emailed Woodbridge, let's see what they say. Gosh my head hurts too! This whole process is taking years off my life. Right have everything crossed for us both xxx


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! I received the same one!

Ridiculous that that it seems to be just a mass email. These people don't seem to think things through.

My husband may have his visa but I'm far from happy with their service!

How long have you both been waiting?


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Wow! I received the same one!
> 
> Ridiculous that that it seems to be just a mass email. These people don't seem to think things few.
> 
> ...


Appears your right- mass email about a very personal experience, so cruel for those still waiting and a bad reminder of those who have a visa of the second round they need to go through, be it a spouse visa, or a further settlement visa at the end of your 2.5 years


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been waiting 6 weeks now. It is a long painful wait. According to UKBA, I would need to wait another 6 weeks. That would make 12 weeks of waiting. I'm praying it is sooner.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope it is sooner for you but they didn't issue ours till the 59th day!!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Is Priority service available for Jamaica? I might consider that if it is when we are ready. Otherwise I will just set my mind to 12 weeks and relax (yeah right!!)


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

There is but requirements are not clear. I decided not to waste $300 in case we misunderstood.


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

I am not sure if it is available. If it is, I am sorry I didn't get it because the pain of waiting is too much.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_page

It states you need to submit evidence of travel to certain countries in the last 5 years. 

When I emailed for clarification they just copied and pasted the info from the same page!!!


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Wow! I received the same one!
> 
> Ridiculous that that it seems to be just a mass email. These people don't seem to think things through.
> 
> ...


I'm in my 8th week, but I hear it's at least 12 !


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

To qualify u have to have travelled to the UK before, my husband hasn't been to the UK so we couldn't use the priority service. Wish I could have, well at least 4 more weeks to go, prob longer as I'm sure things slow at Christmas time


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like we cannot use priority service from the Bahamas. I wonder why?


----------



## Newgirl21 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys,
My husband got his visa! I was anticipating waiting the full 12 weeks but it took 11 weeks and a day so this is a good sign. Good luck everyone


----------



## Kay21 (Nov 2, 2013)

Congratulations! Your painful wait is over and you would finally get to see your husband. :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## cherrieguy (Nov 19, 2013)

Newgirl21 said:


> Hi guys,
> My husband got his visa! I was anticipating waiting the full 12 weeks but it took 11 weeks and a day so this is a good sign. Good luck everyone


excellent great news


----------

